# 1g betta bowl build



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

The Most Recent Shot from 4-14-2013











***********************************************************************************





So, Im in the process of getting back into the hobby after a long break. Im in the process of setting up a 20 long high tech tank. While shopping supplies, my son who's 7 purchased a betta (with his own money)! 










quite a handsome fish...

just getting back into planted tanks, i decided to make his bowl planted as well

we are lighting the bowl with a standard desk lamp lit with a 15w 6500k cfl bulb


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

so i dirted the bottom of the bowl with mgopm and capped with floramax and let the bowl sit for 24 hours. the next day it was pretty clear but had just a hint of cloudiness 










decided to do a wc to improve the clarity and stupid me used the full size syphon

im sure you vets see where this one is heading...

half way drained, lost pressure and the spill back turned the dirt and gravel into a complete disaster. 

drained completely, re-dirted, recapped

omg im an idiot

:icon_conf


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha...lucky it is just a 1 gallon tank
What plants are you planning to put in?


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

2 days after the backwashing incident things are back on schedule

fish and plants in the water, though i have lost a bit of clarity everything seems happy










ive added few crypts, anubias nana, and they threw in a small java fern

i have planned a waterchange for tonight, this time with airline tubing....


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

used the airline tubing and did a wc yesterday

this morning things are nice and clear










furthermore i found what appears to be snail eggs, can anyone confirm this?










if they are snail eggs, im going to let them do what they will in the bowl, my kids are very interested to see if they hatch

im looking for a nice branch and some moss and once i have those, im going to let the bowl run and see where it goes

any recommendations on how long i should set the timer for the lights? you can see by the first picture the lamp is super close to the bowl, and here are the bulb specs


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Look very nice!!!
Im pretty sure those are snails eggs.
You can let the light on for 6-7 hour a day, divide it in 2 periods


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

Those are definitely snail eggs. My betta eats them once they hatch before the shell gets hard


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Oddly enough the snail eggs are gone already so either they hatched or the betta has made a meal out of em... 

Glad I took the pic when I did!

Not sure why you can't see the pics, I hosted them on image shack


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

my betta eats the snails also sometimes he eats a big one and i have no idea how he fits it in his mouth but even more i wonder how they came out of him if you know what i mean  I just put together a similar setup tonight so I will be checking back for some tips


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice bowl! But u may want to cycle it before u put fish in. Or add fast growing plant or some of the cycling bacteria in a bottle


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I was wondering how cycling worked in a bowl I just assumed frequent water changes was all you could do with no filtration. would the substrate still act as a biological media with no flow?


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Bettas need a heater, and a water temp of 76-80. The smallest one I have found us the Archaea mini. Beautiful fish!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't cycled the tank very well but have been doing a partial wc every two days. As far as the heater, the bowl temp is 72-74 maybe need to invest in small heater thanks for the tips


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

so i located and purchased some dwarf hair grass at a lfs today. here's a few shots from an hour after planting. i did lose a lot of my clarity moving the crypts, anubias, and sword to the background to make room for my new plants. 



















my betta is happier then a pig in mud right now and is in and out of the new grass like a mad man, but there are a few things that im struggling with...

- the bowl had been at 72-73 pretty consistent and know it has been recommended to keep them at 75-78? do i add a heater for a few degrees? if so then whats the smallest cheap heater that might work? i dont wanna spend 30$ for two stinking degrees 

-the crypts came with some brownish algae on them and hope that goes away or should i manually take it off?

-the most noticeable growth so far has been from the sword, it was flat and dark when i first brought it home but now is standing straight up and its color is coming back. this was a plant the lfs threw in for free and i wonder if it will eventually crowd everything else? 

- in the first photo you can see i have my bulb close to the water and bowl and am running it 4 hours on, 2 hours off, and 3 more hours on a day. 7 hours broken apart that close to the bowl, am i asking for algae?

- where did the snail eggs go, were they hatched or eaten? not sure but i would like to add some snails to the bowl as well. are the simple brown shelled snails that sometimes turn up in the plant tanks at the lfs good to add? i havent come across anything fancier yet and would like to add some snails?


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

smallest cheapest heater... $6 max on [Ebay Link Removed] search 25w adjustable. it does ship from asia so it'll take a while.

it's a good size and holds a steady temp. despite the voltage dif it works perfectly and this fact has been confirmed by myself and a few others....

so if you dont want to wait 3 weeks... there's hagen elite from amazon. also a 25w with an adjustable knob. around $12 + shipping

basically any 25w adjustable heater will be fine.

Also, i highly recommend lowering the current water level or make a lid for that bowl. bettas jump...


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

My bettas seem to be ok at 72, but there is a heater made for betta bowls here http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12315584 they seem expensive for what they are but still cheaper than $30. You could probably find one cheaper online, but if its too big it will crowd the tank. 

As for the snails I can almost guarantee he ate them and will eat any you add, unless they are big. You may have to buy a bigger species of snail. Like I said before, Im surprised at some of the bigger ones mine has eaten.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok good to know, I took the water down a bit more.

Thanks for the recommendation on the heater as well, I like that 8 wt betta heater for 11$. If your keeping them at room temperature as well though I'm kinda still on the fence if its must have...


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Bettas can be kept at room temp. Plus I'm sure the light over the bowl heats him up a bit while its on. Just don't let it get too cold


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

i dont agree. the healtgier and more active bettas are kept at 78-82F

I suggested a 25w adjustable heater because i've used these to heat anywhere between 0.3gallons to 5 gallons...sometimes the small preset ones are unreliable


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

+1 on the need for an adjustable heater. Exposure to temps under 76 can really do number on a betta's immune system. Then you get stuck battling illness, or their lifespan is greatly reduced. 

If you go with a preset heater, give it a 24 hour test outside the tank. Many just won't keep the temperature stable, and some will overheat the water.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to order a heater today, he will have to make due till it arrives.

What is the consensus 76 degrees? 78?

Can anyone else weigh in on snails or my lighting times?

Thanks everyone you have all been most helpful!


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

Cant comment on the temp as i dont keep bettas.

Light schedule seems good but it differs from tank to tank, just keep an eye on the tank for algae and adjust if needed.

The snail eggs probably got eaten but who knows, i like snails in my tank but with a small bowl like that you dont need too many, personally i would look for a nerite snail the come in some cool colors and patterns and cant reproduce in fresh water. 
Last thing is regardless of what type sword you have it will eventually get to big for your bowl, but nothing says you cant keep it for know and remove it for something else down the road when it out grows your tank, or maybe move it to your 20 once you get that running.

Good luck with the addiction lol

Heres a pic of a few different types of nerites, this pic is not mine.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

pretty nerites~
But I would actually just recommend regular, "pest" snails. you will need to spplement the nerite with blanched veggies and i'm not sure if decomposing veggies is some thing you want in a 1 gallon.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

zoo minsi said:


> Last thing is regardless of what type sword you have it will eventually get to big for your bowl, but nothing says you cant keep it for know and remove it for something else down the road when it out grows your tank, or maybe move it to your 20 once you get that running.
> 
> Good luck with the addiction lol


i was thinking about growing it out for the time being and moving it down the road, the addiction is setting back in quickly and am planning a third tank before the second even has water, its sick




aokashi said:


> pretty nerites~
> But I would actually just recommend regular, "pest" snails. you will need to spplement the nerite with blanched veggies and i'm not sure if decomposing veggies is some thing you want in a 1 gallon.


thanks for all the effort in the replies, you have been very helpful, i think i will pick up a few of the larger pest snails on the way home tonight, if my betta is in fact eating the eggs the they shouldnt over run things to quick. if so i dont mind manually removing em!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Found some "pest" snails on the way home a dozen for a dollar.

The best dollar I spent so far, they are kinda fun to watch just so their thing.

The betta did take a couple of snips at a few of them but they are fine so far and he's kinda mellowed out. If he does eat them oh well!

The clarity still hasn't returned to what it was before I moved the plants. Now I'm trying to just let everything sit where it is and root.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

a dozen oO that's a lot of snails for a tank that's just planted~
if you cant test the water I'd recommend changing out the water often until you see active growth on your plants. the plants will need time to adjust and settle and won't take care of the water quality property until they do ^_^


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

yup, indeed, i hear you

they are super tiny snails too though

ive been doing 20% wc every 2 days just based on the ammount that the betta has been eating untill i build up a good ammount of BB

i felt like ive been changing the water almost too much, if there is such a thing

****i will say there is a lot for the snails to eat due to the crypts having a good coating of algae on them from when i "rescued" the from pet land****


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

most recent shot from tonight










clarity has improved since the moving of the crypts and planting of dhg

replaced the desk lamp with a shop light and stand i had laying around

temps have been 73-74ish with no heater

still shopping a cheap heater, but want the 25 not 50 wt model, if i cant find it local ill order

how many betta pellets should this guy be eating, he will eat a dozen plus if you let him?

he has eaten a few snails but thats cool too!

plant wise the crypts have done the best, ive trimmed some of the damaged leaves and each one has sprouted one new leaf each and one has 2 

the snails have also cleaned the crypts of all the gunk that was on them at purchase

looking back at past shots, you can see they have really stood up

the anubias and swords look healthy but no noticeable growth

dhg still too soon to tell, i hope that takes off more then any of the others

ive done a few tiny wc's and sucked up some of the excessive snail waste


----------



## soumo (Mar 19, 2013)

thats a nice betta bowl


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks, im excited to see what it turns into


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Temp needs to be 78-82. A Betta will live in 75, but so can a human in 50F but not many do it (at least not without extra clothing LOL). 75 is the min you should go.

12 pellets is too much. 6 pellets twice a day is prob fine, but I wouldn't give it all at once. What pellets are you using? Remember, what comes in comes back out.

One fasting day seems to be a popular thing with Betta Enthusiast.

You are probably going to have to do daily, if not semi-daily 50% water changes. You have a 1gal bowl, but how much water is actually in there after the substrate and plants?

Also, watch for jumpers.

It is a nice looking bowl. However, most would suggest you use a min of 2.5 gal, preferably nothing less than 4. However, as long as you take care of water changes, unlike many who keep a Betta in a small bowl, you should be fine.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

DefStatic- ty, ty, ty

i will make the heater a priority then, the name of the pellets escape me but ive cut him back to about 6-8 a day. one gallon is an estimate after the rocks and plants but i think it is a touch bigger then that but havent given it a real measurement. if you look back a few posts, i was questioning if i was doing wc's too much at 25% every other day but i think what your saying is thats on point!


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

hambone870 said:


> DefStatic- ty, ty, ty
> 
> i will make the heater a priority then, the name of the pellets escape me but ive cut him back to about 6-8 a day. one gallon is an estimate after the rocks and plants but i think it is a touch bigger then that but havent given it a real measurement. if you look back a few posts, i was questioning if i was doing wc's too much at 25% every other day but i think what your saying is thats on point!


In a planted bowl like that, 25% every other day is more than fine. The biggest problem is since there is such little water, any changes in the water will be immediately effecting the betta.

They are very hardy fish, yes. But doesn't mean they can or should tolerate much. And i have seen some Bettas that just do not like being in a 4gal+ tank. Well, I havent seen them, but from talking to other owners. Someone just recently on a Betta forum was talking about they transferred their Betta from a 1gal to a 5 gal and the Betta didn't like it.

You will see some Betta owners (like any other pet) who think anyone who doesnt have a 3+ gal tank and use the most expensive food and stuff is not a worthy owner. My only fear with Bettas are people who put them in .5 gal or less bowls and do not cover it and do not do semi daily water changes. Or do not treat and test their water.

As for feeding, they are like most fish and do not know when to stop eating. A fair amount of Bettas die from being over fed. I use New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets. I had some Aqueon Betta Plus. The Aqueon is not HORRIBLE like some will make it out to be, but I did not like the inconsistent size of the pellets. And the NLS stuff is relatively the same price.

If you can find some way to ensure that the tank is staying at least 75 without a heater, I would say you are fine. 75 like I said is really the lowest you should go. 

20% to 25% water changes every other day in a bowl like that, especially planted, should be more than fine. Just make sure you are treating the water appropriately. 

Congrats on getting a Betta and providing it what looks like a great home!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

6 pellets twice a day is a crazy amount of food, especially in a 1 gallon bowl!

I would halve that if I were you - 3 pellets, twice a day - 6 pellets total. That's what I feed our full-grown bettas, even in a 5 gallon tank where they are much more active.

Edit: just saw you've already cut him back to 6-8 per day, great!


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> 6 pellets twice a day is a crazy amount of food, especially in a 1 gallon bowl!
> 
> I would halve that if I were you - 3 pellets, twice a day - 6 pellets total. That's what I feed our full-grown bettas, even in a 5 gallon tank where they are much more active.
> 
> Edit: just saw you've already cut him back to 6-8 per day, great!


I do 5 twice a day. Just never all at once. Then again, he is quite active and even with how I have the pump setup on my Evolve 4, there is still more flow than most where he prob has to work more.

I know not to feed him more than that, as they will eat and eat and eat if you keep going. But I can tell when he seems to be legit hungry, and not just waiting for more food.

I also do a fasting day each Sunday. Although that may change to Sat and Sun.

IDK, it can be tough. Today he hasn't relaxed at all. Usually he will rest a little by the intake or under one of the plants, and I haven't seen him do that at all today. Just pacing by the corner nearest me LOL. Maybe he needs even more sapce :-\


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

A well planted tank with actively growing plants should be able to hold good water parameters. 

I usually dont change my water in the 1 gallon so often, unless im doing top ups, using the water to water my plants, etc


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a very healthy happy Betta in a 3 gallon that ate 3 pellets at day. He lived with me for over two years and then was adopted my my neighbor.


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, I also fed him a green pea once a week. It is suppose to keep them regular?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Alaskan Fishface said:


> Oh, I also fed him a green pea once a week. It is suppose to keep them regular?


Actually, that's sort of a myth. Yes, it has fiber, but the betta is a true carnivore and can't really break the pea down to get any benefit from it. Daphnia (even frozen) is a better option for regularity. Lots of fiber!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Tank is looking great!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tekkguy said:


> Actually, that's sort of a myth. Yes, it has fiber, but the betta is a true carnivore and can't really break the pea down to get any benefit from it. Daphnia (even frozen) is a better option for regularity. Lots of fiber!


brine shrimp works too. chitin counts as fiber.
but the pea wont hurt them, and can help with constipation, but i dont bother with them unless they have a problem. occasionally ill feed them an omnivore pellet.


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am new to planted tanks but not new to bettas and will say that them disliking larger tanks is a myth. Yes in an empty 5 gallon they will not be comfortable but with proper planting with enough spaces to hide you will truly see so much more personality from them. 2.5-5 gallons has worked best for me but that being said for a 1 gallon tank you couldn't have done better. As far as water changes 25% every other day is absolutely fine I generally do 30% every 3-4 days but that's probably about the same. Finally as for food I don't think anyone will argue that atison's betta pro is about the best damn betta food you can hope to find. I've had it bring translucent pet store bettas back to STRIKING color and they are always quick to eat it and none goes to waste I feed mine 3 pellets twice a day or 6 at once if time doesn't permit multiple feedings.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Tank is looking great!





AdamC13 said:


> but that being said for a 1 gallon tank you couldn't have done better.


thanks guys, im enjoying the bowl very much and am finding that i can stare at it for no less then 30 mins at a time 

as far as food i am feeding just some of the aqueon pellets but plan on adding some more diversity to the menu here soon once i get the new 20L out of the DSM and get some more fish

as far as the water changing discussion, im trying to keep up a bit more until my proper test kit is delivered. once i have some real time info i might feel better letting it go and doing top offs if necessary 

things are still looking really green and the crypts are sprouting new leaves like crazy. the dhg hasn't grown much but i do see the roots reaching down for the miracle grow.

also the heater i got was hagen marina 10w. it was kinda worrisome getting a non adjustable heater but i will say, so far, it has my tiny bowl at a constant 76 degrees so thats fine for now with me

will post an update photo down the road

thanks everyone for the discussion


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

so im having a minor outbreak of brown diatom algae right now

i raised the light up a few inches and have gone back to doing a wc every few days

im not sure where to head from here but this brown diatom was the exact reason i took a break from the hobby in the past

this time, im going to beat the sh*t out of this stuff

too much phosphates, silica, not enough light, or just being a new tank, im going to start ruling them out one by one

also the dhg is starting to brown and die back but the roots have made it down to the MGOPM and new healthy runners are coming up everywhere

i would assume that its just adjusting to the new parameters and will grow back strong...


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

pulled the sword plant

trimmed up the dhg

added some wisteria floating among the crypts

- this bowl was moved from my sons room to a bookshelf out in my loft about a week ago. it now sits under my 3 gallon dbp rcs tank. the home depot reflector was given up for the desk lamp that i started it with originally. the change back to the original lamp has seemed to curb some of the algae issues. here's a comparison shot. 

3-25-2013









4-14-2013


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*love it!*

very cool!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Big O said:


> very cool!


I'm enjoying this one very much, even with a new shrimp tank and dry starting a 20 long, i can't get enough of our betta! 

His personality is out of this world and will swim right into my cupped hand.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

hambone870 said:


> I'm enjoying this one very much, even with a new shrimp tank and dry starting a 20 long, i can't get enough of our betta!
> 
> His personality is out of this world and will swim right into my cupped hand.


I know this thread is old, but I really like the look and DHG under a desk lamp... wow!

How does the tank look today, 4 months later?

FWIW, we have had a very similar looking betta for 4 days now and he is eating Hikari pellets off my finger tip, but he hasn't swam into my cupped hand yet!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

octanejunkie said:


> I know this thread is old, but I really like the look and DHG under a desk lamp... wow!
> 
> How does the tank look today, 4 months later?
> 
> FWIW, we have had a very similar looking betta for 4 days now and he is eating Hikari pellets off my finger tip, but he hasn't swam into my cupped hand yet!


im keeping all my tanks updated the link in my signature

Hambones House

the dhg hit a pinnacle and eventually fail but yes i had a full carpet of it under a clf 15 wt bulb

check out my new journal with all my fishy stuff going on


----------



## Xavier85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lovely bowl! The betta looks very happy in it. Do you use any kind of filtration for this?


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks 

No filtration, just weekly water changes.

Planning on breaking this bowl down and moving the betta. I suspect he can't be happy in this setup as his activity level has decreased in revent weeks

Sent via Tapatalk. Please pardon typos or brevity


----------

